

Ask HN: Finding good designers (NYC Area or remote) - codegeek

I m building a web app in python/flask framework on my own (side project) but have plans to convert it into a commercial app soon. I have coded a good amount of backend and feel like I am at a point where some designing can be introduced (may be, you tell me as a designer). I mean I got barebone HTML pages right now and <i>trying</i> to work (note the emphasis on trying)  on some rough wireframes sketches. This is where my design skills stop.<p>I would love to hire a designer (part time) on a contractual basis and willing to pay "decent" going rate for good designers. Question is:<p>1. How do I search for "good" designers? Heck,what does that even mean ? I mean I can look at dribble etc but what else ?<p>2. If I do get a chance to talk to these designers, what are the questions to ask them ?<p>3. What kind of rates are charged by these "good" designers ? I am primiarly looking around NYC area but remote work within US is a possibility.<p>I am not a complete dummy when it comes to HTML/CSS/JS and all that good stuff. Just that I don't think I have the skills to design it for production quality.
======
zethus
Hey Codegeek,

1\. NYC-area designer/front-end dev here. The simplest way to find a designer
who will match your needs would be to scout on dribbble. If you pay for a
"scout" account you can view and contact designers who you think fit the bill.
You can also filter by city/location.

The best way to go about this is to hop on dribbble and search for products
similar to yours. For example, if you have an enterprise SaaS platform, search
for "dashboard", "enterprise", etc. If you're more social leaning, search
"social", "twitter", etc.

2\. When you talk to designers, be clear on the scope of your project. Let
them know the exact scope of the project. Ask is they have any UX experience.
You don't need a UX pro, but you also don't need a designer who can only
design visuals and abandon your workflows.

3\. Good freelance designers will charge you around $85~$100+ per hour in the
NYC Area. Yes you can find cheaper ($40-60), but the price usually correlates
to experience. Keep in mind freelance designers (and especially those with
front-end skills) prefer to take their normal hourly rate and double it to
foot Uncle Sam his bill at the end of the year! Rates outside of NYC will be
cheaper, but of course in high-tech areas such as SF, it will be more or less
the same if not higher.

~~~
codegeek
Thanks. Looks like Dribble is a good way to start and take it from there.

------
marcomassaro
1\. Good designers can be found on Dribbble as you mentioned. A lot of the
designers have a link to their personal portfolio as well as a link to contact
them (although this may be a paid feature).

Another way to get designers to come to you is to post on job boards.

<http://dribbble.com/jobs>

<http://www.authenticjobs.com/>

<http://jobs.smashingmagazine.com/>

<http://krop.com>

2\. You'll definitely want to chat with the designer to find out more about
their experience and craft. After browsing their portfolio do question them on
several pieces that stand out (what they did on XYZ website, how they did it
etc). That also goes into asking what their process is for designing. Are they
going to do wireframes? Multiple revisions? How do they collaborate on
projects? Asking for pricing is important too.

3\. Rates really depend on the quality. A designer in high demand may only
take on projects with budgets in excess of $10,000 whereas someone else may
take on anything they can get. Depends on the demand and the scope of your
project.

~~~
codegeek
Thanks. Some great resources.

------
dynabros
There are plenty of designers out there, and I agree that dribbble is a great
way of finding a database of designers. But when you do find some designs you
like and are getting ready to contact people, here are some tips:

1) Personal taste - designers are unlike developers, whereas design skill
usually can't be quantified. You can't give a designer a code test. My main
qualification for a designer is if I like their work. Their style usually
remains consistent throughout their projects, so there's no guessing involved.
Request their portfolio and imagine how they would interpret your app. Do you
think it meshes with your personal style?

2) Personality - can you talk to this designer easily? How open are they to
your opinions? Make sure you feel comfortable chatting, because I guarantee
you're not going to like something in their first iteration. You're going to
want them to change it, and the optimal outcome should be them welcoming the
change. You also want someone who can criticize your opinions in a nice way.

3) Make your app sound like the bomb - the good designers have a chip on their
shoulder. Many of them are able to choose who they work with, so you're going
to want to make your project sound fun to work with. Its important, because
why else would a top designer want to work with you?

4) Don't worry about distance - designers are easy to work with at a distance.
Just make sure their fluent in your native tongue to get points across.

Good luck!

------
gat_sby
NYC designer/front end dev here and my suggestion would be to check out Cargo
Collective - Dribbble is a fantastic resource, the only problem I have with it
is the invite only policy, so a lot of really talented young designers are
left out of the party. Cargo Collective requires designers to apply for an
account but community is wonderful and its quite easy to find quality work and
contact the designers.

Agreed in that a good designer and front end developer will run you between
80-100/hr but you also have the option of scouting a younger designer who is
willing to work for a little less. Now that suggestion is against everything I
believe in terms of payment standards for freelance designers, however there
are so many ridiculously great young designers that are hungry to grow their
portfolio and get some great experience in real world application - hell,
thats how I got my start years ago.

My last suggestion is to consider contracting for a fixed project payment
rather than hourly. You said that you're looking for a part time designer, but
looking further down the road it is a lot easier to plan your budget
accordingly, and the stability for the designer ensures quality work.

And of course, good luck!

